# How do I add a combo box to a cell?



## Tipeshesre (Dec 22, 2005)

(a MS Excel quesion)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Right click on the space beside your toolbars and select 'Control Toolbox' from the list of toolbars. When this toolbar appears, select the ComboBox icon, click on it and then draw the combobox anywhere on your spreadsheet. Click the Design Mode icon (the blue triangle) to exit design mode.

Does this help?


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi

Click *View > toolbars > forms * then click the combo box icon







.

On your worksheet click and drag the combo box to the size you need


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Alternatively, put a list of items you want populated in your combo box into some cells in a separate area of the spreadsheet, then click on the cell you want a combo box in and use the Data -> Validation tool on the cell you want a combo box in.

Select List from the menu and then in Source, select the cells you have the list of items in. Click OK and now whenever you click on the cell you applied the validation to, it will come up with the down arrow to the right which allows you to select the item from the list you already set up.

-EDIT

If you don't want the list of items on your spreadsheet anywhere, you can simply put the list in the Source section of the validation tool and separate every item you want in there with a comma.


----------

